# Photo tournament: Statues



## MBGraphics (Jun 7, 2011)

I think this one is pretty obvious 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.

Here's mine for now:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Nature/Huntington-Library/i-9GCZST4/0/XL/LL5B2939-XL.jpg


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)

I got none for this nor are there any statues nearby to take photos of.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Apoc (Jun 9, 2011)

*Civil War Statue on Courthouse Lawn and Lady Justice Statue on top of courthouse.*
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j383/apoc10/Buildings/20110608_2.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 10, 2011)

Guess this wasn't a very good theme...


----------



## Apoc (Jun 10, 2011)

MBGraphics said:


> Guess this wasn't a very good theme...



I thought it was good. I think all the regulars got peeved when the last two contests were flooded by the non regulars. Sort of a this is "My Bush" thing.

Try explaning more about what kind a statue, small, big or what ever.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol no particular statue, just any.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 10, 2011)

MBGraphics said:


> Guess this wasn't a very good theme...



Real photographers will have an entry for almost any 'themed contest'.


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 11, 2011)

Laquer Head said:


> Real photographers will have an entry for almost any 'themed contest'.



True!


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 13, 2011)

yikes quick someone take a picture of a statue


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2011)

Well we can't have a tourney with only 4... Should I maybe make a new one and have this one deleted??


----------



## vroom_skies (Jun 14, 2011)

Up to you sir


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah lets do that, this one is going nowhere and I hate holding up those of us that really enjoy these tourneys. I'll think of something quick and throw it up.


----------



## Quiltface (Jun 14, 2011)

do skin rashes


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright it's up: http://www.computerforum.com/196946-photo-tournament-light-effects.html#post1642881

Hopefully this one will be easier for everyone.


----------

